
Samsung expected to blame irregular battery size for phone fires - artsandsci
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2017/01/20/samsung-expected-to-blame-irregular-battery-size-for-phone-fires/
======
woliveirajr
Battery size? But that's a engineering problem or a manufacturing problem, not
something that just happens.

If Samsung isn't to blame directly from a faulty design, it'll be blamed for
lack of quality control.

